# "Thunder Tail" & "Fat Boy" vs. "Turbotail" & Co…



## Franky (5. Juni 2006)

Moin moin,

Wie hier (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75665&page=9) diskutiert wurde, hatte ich heute (leider nur kurz) die Gelegenheit gehabt, die neuen Gummis zu testen. Leider sind meine Hände noch zu kaputt, als dass ich lange im Wasser patschern möchte. Aber für einen ersten Test, der in gewisser Hinsicht durchaus „aufschlussreich“ ist, hat es gereicht!  Vorab: er war sehr überraschend und hat mich am Wasser mal wieder das Phrasenschwein voll machen lassen! 

Neben den „Thunder Tails“ hat Quantum unter anderem noch die „Fat Boys“ herausgebracht. Ein „Einfachschwanztwister“ der üblichen Bauart. Vielversprechendes Aussehen und ordentliche Qualität zeigte der Trockentest






Durchgefallen!

Am Wasser dann die erste Überraschung: ein Fahrradschlauch entwickelt mehr Aktion! Ein verführerisches „Hinabwedeln“ habe ich mit keinem der 3 Testmodelle mit egal welchem Kopf (und Gewicht) hinbekommen. Das Schwänzchen wackelte kein Stück! Erst ab einer (zu) hohen Einholgeschwindigkeit war leichtes Wackeln erkennbar…

Zumindest heute ließen sich die Dinger nicht zum Laufen bewegen. Die Videos habe ich einmal mit den mir gegebenen Mitteln versucht zu drehen. Die Dinger sind unbearbeitet:

Videos:
Fat Boy 5,5 cm
Fat Boy 5,5 cm

Jetzt die zweite, aber positive Überraschung... Der Thunder Tail funktioniert wesentlich besser, als der erste Eindruck auf dem Trockenen erscheinen ließ!! Die Laufeigenschaften im Vergleich zum Turbotail waren kaum anders! Einen Unterschied mit bloßem Auge konnte ich nicht feststellen, und selbst der kleine 5,5 cm ließ sich hervorragend führen. Sein großer Bruder machte ebenfalls keine Mucken und machte Rabatz unter Wasser.

Videos
Thunder Tail 5,5 cm
Thunder Tail 8 cm

Eine weiteres positives Ergebnis: auch die neu erworbenen Icefish-Twister funktionieren erstklassig. Qualitativ hochwertiges Weichplastik, gute Farbgebung, exzellente Laufeigenschaften, wie man sie bisher nur von den Delalande-Twistern (meine Lieblingstwister) her kannte.





Gewinner

Kleines Fazit eines kurzen Tests: über die Fängigkeit lässt sich nicht viel sagen. Es wäre auch zuviel verlangt, gleich eine super Barschstrecke hinzulegen. Aber die Laufeigenschaften sind recht eindeutig und in einem Teil leider nicht widerlegbar. Es sei denn, ich habe gleich mehrfach beim Fat Boy danebengelangt und eine komplette Montagscharge erwischt, was ich aber aufgrund der Stochastik einfach nicht glaube!

Achja: weiterer Gewinner des Tages, ebenfalls aus dem Hause Quantum, ist die 12er Quattron PT Braid! Weite Würfe, prima Verlegung auch ohne viel Druck, problemloses Angeln! Auch sie hielt, was der erste Trockentest versprach… Aber das ist ein anderes Thema!


----------



## Franky (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: "Thunder Tail" & Co vs. "Turbotail" & Co…*

... und einmal nachgelegt...
Nachdem ich von den Fat Boys ziemlich enttäuscht bin, habe ich mich damit in die "Hexenküche" verpieselt! Kaputter als kaputt geht kaum, also mal versuchen, die zu tunen...
Heisswasser und ein Becher für ein Kurzzeitbad (20 - 30 s) und siehe da: ein wenig weicher und der Schwanz wirkt "besser". Dann an der Innenseite noch ein Stück herausgeschnippelt und dann in Silikonöl wieder eingelegt in die Box.
Ich vermute, die schlechten Laufeigenschaften rühren unter anderem von einer mangelnden "Lake" in der die Dinger nicht eingelegt sind. So trocken im Blisterpack mögen die scheinbar nicht....


----------



## barsch-jäger (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: "Thunder Tail" & Co vs. "Turbotail" & Co…*

Mein Händler hat sich heute das volle Pogramm von den Fatboy Twistern aufgenommen und hat dafür die Produkte von Shadexperts gestrichen...
dann werd ich von den Twistern ma lieber die Finger lassen


----------



## goeddoek (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: "Thunder Tail" & Co vs. "Turbotail" & Co…*

Wieso issn bei den Filmen keine Hintergrundmusik dabei, fauler Kerl  :q :q 


Guter Bericht; Franky #6  So moech wi dat #6  

Das sind doch mal Infos, mit denen man was werden kann. Und das trotz der kaputten Flunken #r 

Sieh mal zu, dass das besser wird. Wollen doch mal zusammen richtig loslegen, odää ? 




Und - ja, ja - ich werde mir die PT Braid auch besorgen


----------



## Franky (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: "Thunder Tail" & Co vs. "Turbotail" & Co…*

@ Barschjäger:
Das ist, wie ich finde, ein durchaus schlechter Tausch....... Die Relax spielen da in einer ganz anderen Liga!!! Die Shads aus dem Quantum-Programm hatte ich noch nicht in den Fingern, aber nach den Erfahungen mit den "dicken Jungs" muss das auch nicht! Die Thunder Tails, wie gesagt, funktionieren echt gut!

@ Georg:
Datt krich wi hin!!! Meine Flunken heilen von Tag zu Tag besser ab - und dann geht das los hier!!  Besonders, wenn Du auch noch die PT Braid aufdüdelst... :q


----------



## Franky (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: "Thunder Tail" & Co vs. "Turbotail" & Co…*

... und noch einer nachgelegt...

Die getuneten Fat Boys mussten jetzt zeigen, was nun in ihnen steckt... Wieder gabs eine Überraschung... :q

Nicht überrascht bin ich vom Ergebnis der kleinen Fat Boys... Im Wasser zeigte sich ähnlich viel Aktion, wie vor der OP - kaum. Manchmal stotterte der Motor, dat Schwänzeken wackelte ein büschen, um gleich wieder gerade hinterherzulaufen...
Obwohl eklatanter Unterschied sichtbar: sie laufen beide weiterhin bescheiden...





Nun zur Überraschung...  Schon das heisse Bad scheint der größere Variante gefallen zu haben... Der nicht beschnittene Schwanz lief schon besser, als vorher, aber kam auch noch ins Stottern.

Die operierte Version dagegen tat schon bei sehr geringer Geschwindigkeit ihren Dienst!!! 






Nichtsdestotrotz: was in meiner Kiste ist, wird verangelt und nicht wieder aufgefüllt!!! #d Was ich mit den lütten Fettis mache, weiss ich aber noch nicht...#c


----------



## Bernhard* (26. August 2006)

*AW: "Thunder Tail" & "Fat Boy" vs. "Turbotail" & Co…*

@franky:

Wo gibts denn die Quantum Thunder Tail?
Würd sie auch gerne mal testen!


----------

